# Looking for friends



## sunshine_angel (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello! How's everybody? I'm new here -- on my 6th day and my first time to be out of the country. I'm looking for friends to talk to. If you're not that busy as well, you can drop a message. Take care!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Moving this to the Abu Dhabi forum...


----------



## sunshine_angel (Jun 2, 2016)

Thank you 
Have a good day!


----------

